
Best option for android/iOS dating app - cosmopolice
Hello folks,
we are currently looking into developping a dating app that would use mongoDB for member data, filter question data, pictures, a chat function and active filtering of matches. It&#x27;s not a simple app, but it isn&#x27;t the most complex either. My partner wants to do it in Meteor and although I can see the benefit in one code base and triple output (web android ios) I wonder of the pros and cons of going down this route. We are junior developpers, so it&#x27;s very likely we would hire a senior developper if we start hitting good numbers with our just-better-than-proof-of-concept apps. The senior partner would redirect coding toward better outcomes which I assume might be native kotlin-java&#x2F;swift development. Any thoughts? Thx much
======
cosmopolice
apologies if this type of topic is not relevant. Another thread led me to
believe it would be.

